

Ask HN: Did you build a succesful slinkset website? - idleworx

Just curious with slinkset.com being retired in a few weeks [http://help.posterous.com/slinkset-shutting-down], I'm wondering if anyone was able to build a successful community/website on this platform. And by successful I mean (loosely defined) a website with a decent amount of users or traffic interested in the main topic. (Stats would be nice if you have any.)<p>Also if anyone has some insight, why do you think this service is being retired by Posterous?
======
RobertKohr
I took a look on compete.com and it looks like their traffic was going down.
It probably wasn't a winning site for them.

Looks like slinkset is currently not responding :( It would be nice if they
kept it open till the May deadline they set.

